# Found Pigeon band# AARC 2008 995



## Chaco (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi there, I'm a veterinarian in Lake County, CA and a couple days ago someone brought us an adult pigeon who was sitting in one place for at least 12 hours and was easily captured. He was a little thin, but not injured, and has been eating readily. Today I let him fly around the room and he seems fine. 

He has a green band on his right leg, AARC 2008 995. I've found that this might be from the African American Roller Club but haven't found any current contact info for that club. Anyone able to help me locate the owner? I've had a few people offer to adopt the bird, and some have suggested releasing him to make his own way home, but I want to make sure we've put forth an honest effort to let the original owner claim him before doing anything else. Any leads on contact info for the AARC club would be appreciated, as well as opinions on re-homing him vs releasing him (my preference would be to re-home him, I guess, since he got himself into a poor situation last time he was out in the wild, and this isn't a particularly friendly area for outdoor pets or wildlife).

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chaco said:


> Hi there, I'm a veterinarian in Lake County, CA and a couple days ago someone brought us an adult pigeon who was sitting in one place for at least 12 hours and was easily captured. He was a little thin, but not injured, and has been eating readily. Today I let him fly around the room and he seems fine.
> 
> He has a green band on his right leg, AARC 2008 995. I've found that this might be from the African American Roller Club but haven't found any current contact info for that club. Anyone able to help me locate the owner? I've had a few people offer to adopt the bird, and some have suggested releasing him to make his own way home, but I want to make sure we've put forth an honest effort to let the original owner claim him before doing anything else. Any leads on contact info for the AARC club would be appreciated, as well as opinions on re-homing him vs releasing him (my preference would be to re-home him, I guess, since he got himself into a poor situation last time he was out in the wild, and this isn't a particularly friendly area for outdoor pets or wildlife).
> 
> Thanks for your help!


*Here is a link to another post from 2010 for someone also locating an owner of an AARC banded bird, the club is located in Oakland, bay area. Hopefully the information and phone is still current: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=517251&postcount=16

*


----------



## Chaco (Mar 1, 2014)

Skyeking said:


> *Here is a link to another post from 2010 for someone also locating an owner of an AARC banded bird, the club is located in Oakland, bay area. Hopefully the information and phone is still current: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=517251&postcount=16
> 
> *


That number currently goes to someone named Tracy, so I think it's no longer current. Thanks though!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't release this bird no matter what. Rollers will fly around thier loft and return.......BUT if they get lost and away from thier loft they don't have homing instincts like homing pigeons. He will not find his way home.......hence the reason you found him starved in the first place. Thanks for taking this bird in and good luck tracking his owner or finding a good new one!!


----------



## bzagor (Feb 2, 2013)

*Aarc-2012 280*

Hello- I just caught a light blue banded bird that was hanging out with my feral flock on my balcony. He reads: AARC-2012 280. I am located in El Cerrito. I tried contacting two phone numbers I found online for the African American Roller Club too and sent an email to "[email protected]" which failed. Is there any update out there as to who to contact for AARC?

Thanks,
Brittany


----------

